# House training Rescue dog



## lucylocket (4 August 2006)

Can anyone help me please !  We have taken on a rescue dog, 3 years old, we were told he was not completely housetrained but have had dogs before so thought we could crack this. The problem is, he wees at night and when we are out so we cant tell him off or make him aware he shouldnt do it. He has access to the garden all day and has three good walks every day.  I have tried shutting him in our large porch overnight but he howls the place down, he wants to be with us all the time.  Our other dog would not stand for being shut in the porch with him as she always has the run of the house. 
Any ideas on how to crack this problem gratefully received


----------



## Oneofthepack (4 August 2006)

Maybe because the dog has access to the garden all the time you have skipped the actual training. Do you do all the  'good boy, wee wees' in an excited voice when he does pee outside? Try and spot when he does it and give him a treat and lots of praise. Follow him round if necessary and just wait til he pees and do the praise/treat thing. Let him out as late as possible at night and wait in the garden until he does a wee, lots of praise and a treat and then the same as early as possible in the morning. 2 of my rescues had no housetraining at all and both were clean within 3 weeks but it takes perseverance. Good luck!


----------



## lucylocket (5 August 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I am on the way out to shop as he weed in my slippers last night ! We will persevere but I am finding it a trial as my other dog has been incontinent all her life due to a medical problem which cannot be solved, and I did rather look forward to a wee free existence .


----------



## Sooty (5 August 2006)

In addition to the above advice, you can also easily train dogs to wee on command. When he wees, choose a phrase you feel comfortable with (be clean, be quick, do weewees), then say that repeatedly as well as praising him. If necessary, give him a treat as he actually wees! That is usually not necessary. I would certainly separate him from your incontinent dog when he is unattended, maybe get an indoor kennel. He is unlikely to wee in there anyway as it is quite confined. Good luck!


----------



## eventergirl2 (5 August 2006)

We had a rescued dog that wasn't house trained too,he could just be marking if he is new to the house,or he could just suffering from S/A as you said he pee's in your slipper he can get your smell from the slipper makes him feel better he could just be adjusting to the house hold ours went on for months weeing at night and especially when we were out still does sometimes and hes now 12,do you know anything about his past? bless him it must be difficult for these dogs been passed around,i'm sure he will settle.

Good luck and well done for having a rescue dog!


----------



## lucylocket (7 August 2006)

Have just got home after being out for 2 hours and he has wee'd again. He had a walk and wee before I went out so cant be desperate.  I did buy an indoor kennel crate before we got him in case he didnt get on with our other dog, and if he weed indoors. Unfortunatelyy he did nothing for a week (unless I just didnt notice it) so I took it back.  This might be the only way, but he would have to be in it from 11 ish until 7 next morning which is quite a long time.  He is so good otherwise, gets on with our bitch and walks nicely on a lead. and settles down indoors quite happily. I hope we can cure this as I really dont think I can put up with another weeing dog. I have spent the last 10 years scrubbing carpets and washing 2 or 3 lots of bedding every day.  I know the house pongs, luckily we dont have people round much!


----------



## Oneofthepack (8 August 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about leaving him in the crate for that length of time as he would probably sleep that long anyway. Just make sure it's a nice place to be by giving him his meals in there for a few days before you leave him at night and give him distraction toys like a kong with meat in it. Good luck!


----------



## nicknack (9 August 2006)

How long have you had him for?


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (7 October 2009)

Be aware it might be a nervous thing. One of our rescues still does it as he is a very nervous and clingy boy who was effectively taken on safari and booted out the car at 4 months old. He is continually marking out his territory when he gets scared I suspect believing that once it's marked he won't be leaving it cos it's his.

It does take time but some cannot be trained out of it if it their previous abandonment was seriously traumatic. Patience and a lot of love and praise when he does the right thing helps but telling him off when he does it may only make it worse. Going out the back door with him and saying weewee or suchlike in a really friendly voice usually helps and can lessen if not stop it but it will take time.


----------



## DW Team (7 October 2009)

I am glad I am not the only one that this has happened too.  Our rescue dog had lived his first 18 months in a flat above a shop. He had not been out from the day he was bought till the day we got him!  Not at all house trained so we went back to the basics.  Treating him like a puppy (well he was mentally) paper on the floor, taking him out after food and when he woke.  Paper slwoly taken back to small area just in case.  He was very scared that we would leave him.  Taught him to go to the word "hurry up".  He is now dry but it did take time and lots and lots of praise when he did what he needed to do.  Good Luck I am sure it will get better with time.


----------

